# Ipad1 et iOS 5.1



## miki (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué un ralentissement net de mon ipad1 lors du passage à iOS 5.1. 
Avec iOS 5, cela se passait bien. 


Quelqu'un aurait-il vu la même chose ou suis-je le seul?


Merci,
Mikael


----------

